# How old is too old for testicles to drop?



## outwest

I can't speak for breeders, per se, but my whippet was the show pick and had an undecended testicle. She held onto him for 4 months before giving up. I was the lucky one who got him. It didn't come down and I neutered him at 6 months old (more expensive surgery). The breeder of my whippet said it comes from the dams side. Whippets are notorious for undescended testicles. 

My SIL Moyen poodle was about 15/16 weeks before both testicles stayed down most of the time. It was a little iffy there for a while. The breeder did say sometimes smaller dogs take longer to drop and stay down. Those guys are huge now. She is waiting to neuter him until a year (per breeders recommendation). He is suddenly looking quite masculine at 9 months old. She is glad she is waiting to allow him to look like a boy. Incidentally, the vet also recommended waiting saying that she likes to see people wait until a year old. I was surprised by that.


----------



## dawns

I had always been told it came from the dam's side


----------



## 3dogs

That is a really good question. I groomed some 5-6 month pups & they either had no descending testicles or just 1 descending. The 4 month old had his testicles down but not some of the older pups.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

I have read that dogs with undecended testicles should be neutered, not only because of cancer but because they can pass it on. I have also read elsewhere that it can come from the dam's side. I hope more answer this question...


----------

